# This is a dumb question but here goes. . .



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

When you are using sound chips where exactly is the sound you hear coming from? Is there a speaker hidden somewhere? is it on the layout or the train? Do you use more then one?


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

Don Chovanec said:


> When you are using sound chips where exactly is the sound you hear coming from? Is there a speaker hidden somewhere? is it on the layout or the train? Do you use more then one?


There are no dumb questions, just dumb answers. Like this one from a guy that dose not know much about DCC. The speakers are in the train for train sounds. On the lay out for other sounds like grade crossings. I think the Chip and speaker are put in the loco if there is room. If not it can be put in the tender, or a box car that will be pulled right behind the loco. DCC guy's, If this is not right let me know so I can correct it.

John


----------



## Don Chovanec (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, I think I understand sort of. I have heard some really loud sounds so I guess that you can amplify it just like a sterio. I will have to do more research but at least I have an Idea of what to look for.


----------



## stationmaster (Dec 7, 2008)

If one wants the realistic "doppler effect", the speaker should be as close to the engine as possible. It could be in the engine, in the tender, or as mentioned, in a boxcar right behind the engine. 

I have a CD that I run on my media player(on an older computer) that has industry sounds, town sounds, and other pertinent audio. I actually recorded much audio at the local yard. Getting permission was not easy. I had to jump through hoops, walk through a bed of hot coals, and make unbelievable promises to get to go into the yard to record. Not the highest quality, but it works. the system is currently on loan for a train show this weekend. I hope that the 12" of snow we got last night is gone by then.

I also have a sound system(Sounder) for brake squeaks, coupler sounds, and idling/"chuffing" engines(steam and diesel), air and steam "let offs". Great for yard sounds although it is a manual operation for the most part.


----------

